# Kaleidoskop Effekt mit Vectoren



## carp (28. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

gibt es ein Tool mit dessen Hilfe ich Kaleidoskope in Illustrator erzeuge?

danke
carp


----------



## jfk adi (3. März 2004)

Ja natürlich, das Objekt (Kreis ,Elipse, Stern, Quad... usw.) , so markieren  das Du es drehen willst, den Mittelpunkt verschieben,so das die Drehachse sich verändert
,dann das Teil duplizieren, etwas vertrehen (am besten in einem durch 360 Grad teilbaren Winkel) und nur immer wieder den duplizierbefehl wieder holen bis das Muster ein Rund Bildet. Dann alle Objekte Markieren und Kompinieren. FERTIG.

Keinen Zwischenschritt(Befehl) machen sonst funktioniert es nicht.

mfg jfk adi


----------

